
On the Building of a PostgreSQL Cluster - sriharis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzoyRv_7fEk
======
sriharis
Slides for the talk above: [https://speakerdeck.com/srihari/on-the-building-
of-a-postgre...](https://speakerdeck.com/srihari/on-the-building-of-a-
postgres-cluster)

------
rgacote
Great to see real-world examples of fixes for problems encountered.

